# Ukrainian: будь ласка



## Setwale_Charm

Is *ласка* a noun or an adjective here?


----------



## jazyk

I don't know squat about Ukrainian (well, I do know some squat ), but I think laska is a noun, otherwise it would change according to the gender of the listener, and that isn't the case, as far as I know.

Besides, it reminds me of Czech láska, which means love (n.).

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Marijka

*Ласка* is a noun, literally it means *kindness*. Expression *будь ласка *is used in polite requests (as "please" in English)
Допоможіть мені, будь ласка.
Help me, please.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Dziekuje, Marijka


----------



## Thomas1

Marijka said:


> [...]
> Допоможіть мені, будь ласка.
> Help me, please.


Can I use this when ask a friend of mine for help or shold I change the form (to Допоможі (?))?


Tom


----------



## Marijka

If it is a friend of yours (jesteś z tym kimś na "ty") it's better to use *допоможи.

*


----------



## Thomas1

So there's also a sound change, how very curious!

Could you please give me the pronunciation as well--I'm particurarly interested in the enunciation of _o_s, do they change into _a_ as in Russian when not accentuated? Oh, and where's the stress?

Tak jestem z tym kims na "ty". Dzięki wielkie za pomoc. 


Tom


----------



## Marijka

допомож*И -  *akcent na ostatnią sylabę
i nie! nie ma "akania", "o" nie zmienia się w "a" w ŻADNEJ pozycji!
wymawia się więc "dopomoży"

stress on last syllable 
and there is no change "o" into" "a", "o" is pronounced as "o"


----------



## Marijka

http://www.cybermova.com/products/vymovaplus.htm#trialim
something useful  you can download demo version for free


----------

